# "Pumpkin's" Home Made Pizza



## pumpkin11 (Oct 31, 2020)

Ingredients into bread maker.....

1 cup warm water
2 TBSP olive/vegetable oil
3 cups flour
2 TBSP sugar
1 TSP salt
2 TSP yeast
1 TBSP garlic powder
1 TBSP oregano















Remove dough when ready, flour, and put into large bowl, let dough rise for 1 hour.....
















Dough after rising.....
















Roll dough out and place into large pizza pan, a bit of oil brushed onto bottom of pan, cook for 12 mins @ 350F.....
















Dough after cooking for 12 mins @ 350F.....
















Add sauce toppings and cheese, and bake for another 12 mins @350F.....


























Pizza ready after baking 12 mins @350F......
























YUMMY !!!!


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

It looks wonderful. Your dough is like mine, only I use three tablespoons of sugar.
You also use lots of cheese and that is a good thing. 
I always lightly olive oil the rising bowl and roll the dough bowl around to
coat it in the oil. Try it on your next pizza and report back with your findings.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Two Knots said:


> It looks wonderful. Your dough is like mine, only I use three tablespoons of sugar.
> You also use lots of cheese and that is a good thing.
> I always lightly olive oil the rising bowl and roll the dough bowl around to
> coat it in the oil. Try it on your next pizza and report back with your findings.


When I had a bread maker nothing in the directions indicated oiling the bowl and Pumpkin is letting it rise in the machine. Also Pumpkin's dough is much like mine, which is a modification of yours TK, although I like a thicker, chewier crust although my dough can be made to thin out and be crispy. I cook at 500 deg, for 12 min.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Wooley, I know the bread machine raises the dough…Pumpkin said that he removes the dough from the bread machine, flours it and lets it rise for an additional hour.
In that additional hour is when I suggested that he oils the bowl and the dough. This will keep it moist…

Picked up this recipe from a serious Italian cooking forum
for a Sicilian pizza…
Going to try it…I added the sugar * 3 Tablespoons of sugar.
I also think *2 1/2 cups water is too much for 4 cups of flour.

4 Cups of Flour or up to 2 more cups
2 Tab yeast
2 Teasp salt
*3 Tab. sugar
* 2 1/2 cup of water
1/2 cup olive oil.


----------



## pumpkin11 (Oct 31, 2020)

Two Knots said:


> Wooley, I know the bread machine raises the dough…Pumpkin said that he removes the dough from the bread machine, flours it and lets it rise for an additional hour.
> In that additional hour is when I suggested that he oils the bowl and the dough. This will keep it moist…
> 
> Picked up this recipe from a serious Italian cooking forum
> ...


That sounds like a HUGE ball of dough!!


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

pumpkin11 said:


> That sounds like a HUGE ball of dough!!


I know, I know,…gives new meaning to … “Go Big Or Go Home!


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Standard AP flour, or 00?


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Two Knots said:


> Wooley, I know the bread machine raises the dough…Pumpkin said that he removes the dough from the bread machine, flours it and lets it rise for an additional hour.
> In that additional hour is when I suggested that he oils the bowl and the dough. This will keep it moist…
> 
> Picked up this recipe from a serious Italian cooking forum
> ...


I missed that. I use
1 lb bread flour or AP flour (about 4 1/2 cups)
1/4 t salt
3T sugar
3T EVOO
3/4 t instant yeast
6 to 7 fl oz cool tap water
Knead till smooth, it may need to rest of to 20 minutes to hydrolize/autolize the dough, continue kneading after till smooth.
Place in greased/oiled bowl, I use cooking spray, and turn to coat.
Allow to rise covered on the counter top or stove top at room temp until double in bulk, about 2 1/2 hours.
Preheat oven and stone if using to 500/550 deg and cook till crust brown and cheese is bubbly.
Punch dough down.
Shape and fill crust.


----------



## pumpkin11 (Oct 31, 2020)

huesmann said:


> Standard AP flour, or 00?


All purpose flour


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

You guys don't raise the yeast, first?

@wooleybooger -
Do you really use 4c of flour with 3/4 tsp yeast?


----------



## pumpkin11 (Oct 31, 2020)

Nik333 said:


> You guys don't raise the yeast, first?


not sure what you mean, I just use this......









Fleischmanns Fleischmanns Quick Rising 113 : Amazon.ca: Grocery & Gourmet Food


Fleischmanns Fleischmanns Quick Rising 113 : Amazon.ca: Grocery & Gourmet Food



www.amazon.ca


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

The traditional way to make yeast rise, is putting it in warm water with a little sugar, first. It's probably on the package. But, that's if you want a big rising of yeast like for bread, I guess. Pizza not so much.

It's on the label. But, I see now there is yeast for bread machines, also.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I proof mine in warm water with a little sugar, as you stated. I buy my yeast in bulk and keep in the freezer, it keeps it fresh forever.


----------



## pumpkin11 (Oct 31, 2020)

Nik333 said:


> The traditional way to make yeast rise, is putting it in warm water with a little sugar, first. It's probably on the package. But, that's if you want a big rising of yeast like for bread, I guess. Pizza not so much.


oh i see,

mine rises enough for my liking...Lol

see the pics!!


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Homemade pizza beats all others.

A friend told me to add a bit of anchovy paste to the sauce. It was really good but I stopped making it.


----------



## pumpkin11 (Oct 31, 2020)

Nik333 said:


> I see now there is yeast for bread machines, also.


Yeah, not sure what the difference is, I always use the quick rise even in the bread maker, I just kind of mix it in with the flour,

That's why it's important to use warm water, if the water is too cold the yeast won't activate,


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Yeast has a shelf life, that’s why I keep mine in the freezer. Even though I keep it in the freezer I still proof it cause it’s always a good idea to proof your yeast beforehand. Once yeast is dead it’s dead, and your dough won’t rise.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

I buy yeast in 1 lb. bags and store it on the shelf in our storeroom. Currently there is 2 lbs I bought 4 years ago and 4 lbs. I just bought. Unopened the yeast will remain viable for a very long time, once opened I put it in 4 oz. jars, freeze 3 and refrigerate the 1 one I'll be using. No problems and brand makes no difference.




https://m.media-amazon.com/images/I/71ymkuGS+iL._AC_SL1500_.jpg


----------



## pumpkin11 (Oct 31, 2020)

wooleybooger said:


> I buy yeast in 1 lb. bags and store it on the shelf in our storeroom. Currently there is 2 lbs I bought 4 years ago and 4 lbs. I just bought. Unopened the yeast will remain viable for a very long time, once opened I put it in 4 oz. jars, freeze 3 and refrigerate the 1 one I'll be using. No problems and brand makes no difference.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow that's a lot of yeast!

That would last me 10 years 

My little 113g jar lasts me about 6 months


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Well I've got to get back into the bread making habit. Ran out of honey for sweetener and stopped making it. I'm back in business on the honey now.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Yeast has a temperature range at which it's happiest to work, and if you keep it on the shelf it can slowly actually degrade over time. Also, if you open it, the moisture in the air help let it go active. So for best results, if you've opened it you should keep it at least refrigerated, if not frozen as TwoKnots does.


----------



## pumpkin11 (Oct 31, 2020)

huesmann said:


> Yeast has a temperature range at which it's happiest to work, and if you keep it on the shelf it can slowly actually degrade over time. Also, if you open it, the moisture in the air help let it go active. So for best results, if you've opened it you should keep it at least refrigerated, if not frozen as TwoKnots does.


After reading this, I went to go read the label on my yeast jar to see if it said anything about storage, it doesn't say anything,

I have always stored mine in a cupboard at room temperature (sealed jar), I have never had a problem with my dough not rising 🤷


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Those 4 oz jars of yeast go pretty fast if you bake regularly and use the amount the directions specify. I often use far less yeast to make for a longer rise. That will allow the mixture to develop fuller flavor. I also you cool tap water or cool milk depending on the recipe needs which also make for a longer rise. The need for warm liquid is over rated IMO. The yeast will grow with a sugar and liquid, moderate heat speeds this but isn't necessary. Note also that butter, lard, and oil are directly interchangeable as are honey, molasses, and corn syrup. Each changing the flavor of the product. Exchanging liquid sweetener for sugar may cause a need for adjustment to liquid amount, consult a good cookbook on that.


----------

